# Rip Joey boy



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I didn't ever want to write this but Joey deserves a tribute. I returned from the vets yesterday where I had pts two of my rats who were very ill only to find my poor old Joey had had another stroke. I raced back to the vets but he said that Joey would never get better and it was in his best interest to let him go. He was 16, a good age but no matter how long he was here it would never be enough. I cant believe my little man is gone. I never wanted to have to but 3 fur children to sleep within hours of each other. 

You were a grumpy boy Joey but everyone who met you fell for your little scruffy face and the house seems empty without you snorting and snuffling about my feet. I have so many photos of you but I cant bear to look at them. You were a good dog, we laughed at your antics even when you got under our feet and demanded to be involved in all that was going on around you. You were so brave through all your illnesses. You learned to follow Rio when you lost your sight and you still pranced about to the stamping of my feet when you lost your hearing. I love you Joey, I love you and miss you with every inch of me. Enjoy dog heaven and barking at Gods postman. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about all 3 of your losses.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, for all of your losses yesterday.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

No matter their size, our furkids are our babies and we never want to let them go. Doing what is best for them, against what WE want, is how we show that last bit of love.

My best wishes for you during this difficult time.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww poor joey, So sorry for all your losses.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Joey certainly was a great looking dog! I'm so sorry you've had so much loss at once.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your losses...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------

